# CSUSA GROUP BUY August 08



## IPD_Mrs

CLOSED - No Longer Taking New Orders

9/12 -- All orders are now shipped.  There are a couple of you that have back orders.  I did not want to sit on these so I shipped the main part of the order and the rest will be shipped as soon as it arrives to us.  Thanks to all who have participated and for your patience. 

Mike & Linda

9/10 -- The rest of the order is in and being sorted and boxed as fast as we can. It should be out by the end of the week. A couple of you (mewell and norcal) I will be shipping tomorrow via UPS and not by postal as the order is too big for the box.

Group I is sorted and ready to ship, just waiting on flat rate boxes to arrive tomorrow. Group II is everyone with Imperials. 050-5008 black chrome sketch pencils are on back order. W will have an ETA when we call the final order in not that we are all paid.



*melogic* - Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*rstought - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*jskeen - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*spitfire - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*hebertjo - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*philthephlier - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*ScribbleSticks - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*mewell - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*Monty - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*bruce119 - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - B/O on 050-5008 ETA? - Shipped
*RDH79 - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*bitshird - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*jack barnes - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*marcruby - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*TBone - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*edman2 - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group I Ordered - Shipped
*ElMostro - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*panini - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*mikemac - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*JAB1 - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*killer-beez - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*sdlewis - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*TJS - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped - Shipped
*Munsterlander - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*Texatdurango - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*marcruby - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*BruceK - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*RDH79 - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*rcarman - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*Rudy Vey - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*Jim Smith - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*Al_T - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*NorCal - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*SteveH - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*dntrost - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*MoreCowBell - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*ChrisZ - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*mewell - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group II Ordered - Shipped
*mick - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped
*curlymaplefan - *Totals Verified - Paid - Group III Ordered - Shipped


Several people have been inquiring about a group buy, so Linda and I are volunteering our time for another adventure. Linda has edited the list and deleted items that are no longer available. If there are new items that are not listed please let us know.

We have only listed pen kits and accessories, but this is wide open to anything elseyou want - such as letter openers, blanks and so on. Discounts on those items will only apply if the minimum quantity is met. We have listed the kits a little differently than you are use to seeing. The Fountain, Roller ball, Ballpoint and Pencils are under their own heading. This should make it easier to locate the kit you want. There are no 24K kits listed as they are not discounted, however we will be glad to order them for you.

Please cut and paste the items you want to order. This will make it much easier, in the long run, for us to read and get your order correct.

Borrowed from Chris K
PAYPAL payments. Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping and insurance) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. We will email you with your verified total and our PayPal username.

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $9.30 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) We will refund the difference in shipping or give you the option to have it donated to IAP.

Domestic Insurance:
We require that you pay for Insurance. We do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves our control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

Fee . . . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage
$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600
$7.45 plus $0.95 per $100 or fraction thereof over $600 to $5,000.

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, we cannot give rates since we have no idea. FYI, we will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how we will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once we have your kits, we will get the exact amount for shipping. We will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

We will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave our hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, we will assist on any claims as much as we can.

We hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

NOTE:
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...We add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to us and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. We will turn any extra money that we collect over to IAP for use of the site. We do not make any money on group buys. We simply get our kits for 25% off with no shipping charges.==============================================

Please post all orders.


*Rollerball's *
050-0369 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Rollerball $11.93
050-4415 10k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball $5.31
050-4130 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39
050-4085 10k Executive Pen Kit Rollerball $5.13
050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35
050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02
050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $31.91
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99
050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39
050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63
050-4147 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent $7.59
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59
050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $8.35
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87
050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63
050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Rollerball Pen $9.11
050-4044 10k Ligero Rollerball Pen $6.83
050-4185 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $45.59
050-4187 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $37.23
050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59
050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83
050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $10.07
050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $24.70
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14
050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39

*Fountain Pens* 
050-0368 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Fountain $12.91
050-4408 10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain $7.03
050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $42.55
050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.95
050-4080 10k Executive Pen Kit Fountain $6.83
050-4030 10k Fountain - Gentlemen's $13.67
050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71
050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $47.11
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $39.51
050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $41.79
050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $32.67
050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87
050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.67
050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.57
050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30
050-4149 Copper Fountain - Jr. Gent $11.39
050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87
050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
050-4148 Copper Fountain -Jr. Gent Postable $11.39
050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $12.91
050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $17.67
050-4624 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $13.87
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37
050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $21.81
050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37
050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.81
050-4186 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Fountain $52.43
050-4188 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Fountain $43.31
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26
050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70

*Ballpoints *
050-4201 10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit $3.99
050-4205 10k Gold - Americana Pen Kit $4.55
050-4220 Titanium - Americana Pen Kit $6.57
050-0303 Rhodium - Americana Pen Kit $6.99
050-4001 10k Gold Beaded Pen Kit $3.46
050-4412 10k/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $6.07
050-0307 Rhodium/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $9.11
050-4010 10k Gold - Cigar Pen $4.55
050-4017 10k Gold (plain clip) - Cigar Pen $4.55
050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78
050-4063 Black Titanium - Cigar Pen $6.07
050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64
050-4476 Chrome - Cigar Pen $4.75
050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79
050-4546 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07
050-4435 10k Deco European Pen Kit $4.75
050-4120 Titanium - European $5.70
050-4100 10k Gold - European $3.99
050-4165 Satin Nickel - European $3.99
050-0301 Rhodium - European $6.46
050-4495 Tactile - European $3.99
050-4062 Black Titanium - European $4.83
050-7090 10k Father Sing Desk Pen Kit $4.94
050-0370 Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit $5.47
050-0400 10k Gold Father Sing Pen Kit $3.99
050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $6.46
050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63
050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit $3.57
050-4451 Satin Gold KC Twist Pen Kit $3.57
050-4452 Satin Nickel KC Twist Pen Kit $3.57
050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit $4.98
050-4150 10k Mini Euro Pen Kit $3.99
050-4474 10k Patriot Pen Kit $3.99
050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit $3.99
050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit $3.79
050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit $6.83
050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit $3.99
050-0365 Rhodium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $9.20
050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit $6.07
050-4168 Chrome Slimline Pen Kit $2.27
050-4401 10k Gold Slimline Pen Kit $3.19
050-4420 Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $4.75
050-4410 Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit $3.19
050-4440 Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit $3.19
050-4441 Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit $3.19
050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit $4.83
050-4490 Tactile Slimline Pen Kit $2.66
050-2404 Black Chrome Slimline Pen Kit $3.27
050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit $3.31
050-4464 10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit $3.42
050-2424 Black Chrome Soft Grip Pen Kit $3.79
050-0357 Rhodium Soft Grip Pen Kit $5.02


*Pencils *
050-5205 10k Gold Americana Pencil Kit $9.50
050-5007 10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
050-5100 European Pencil Kit 10k Gold $9.50
050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99
050-5001 10k Gold - Beaded Pencil Kit $4.18
050-0375 Rhodium - Father Sing Pencil Kit $6.54
050-0500 10k Gold - Father Sing Pencil Kit $4.55

050-0358 Soft grip pencilkit – Rhodium – Closeout, no further discount $5.78
050-2425 Soft grip pencil kit – Black Chrome – Closeout, no further discount $5.30


*Accessories *
750-4210 Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen $9.08
955-0502 Set of Bushings - Americana $4.55
071-0290 10mm Drill Bit $5.56
050-0064 SchmidtÂ® Rollerball Refill $3.02
050-9160 Replacement Tubes - Americana $0.51
750-4415 Accessory Kit for Artisan Rollerball/Fountain Pen $9.60
155-5111 Set of Bushings - Artisan $5.04
050-9120 Replacement Tubes - Artisan $0.51
750-4085 Accessory Kit for Executive Pen $12.88
155-5102 Set of Bushings - Executive Pen $4.03
075-0103 27/64 Drill Bit $9.08
050-9065 Replacement Tubes - Executive $0.51
850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $19.95
050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman $4.03
075-1532 15/32 Drill Bit $9.08
075-3764 37/64 Drill Bit $9.08
050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51
750-4181 Accessory Kit for Imperial Pen $21.20
050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03
195-3564 35/64 Drill Bit w/ 1/2 shaft $10.61
050-9020 Replacement Tubes - Imperial $0.61
750-4191 Accessory Kit for Jr Emperor Pen $15.14
050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03
192-1250 12.5mm Drill Bit $7.06
251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit $6.05
050-9021 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Emperor $0.61
850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46
050-7057 Fountain Pen Cartridge -Jr. Retro $1.52
850-4044 Accessory Kit for Ligero Pen $22.73
050-4055 Set of Bushings - Ligero $4.03
035-2005 17/32 Drill Bit $8.07
195-3164 31/64 Drill Bit $13.12
050-9033 Replacement Tubes - Ligero $0.51
750-4185 Accessory Kit for Lotus Pen $21.20
050-9025 Replacement Tubes - Lotus $0.61
850-4014 Accessory Kit for Panache $16.15
050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03
075-1332 13/32" 13/32 Drill Bit $7.06
050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51
750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66
050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
075-1050 10.5MM Precision Brad Point Drill Bit $14.13
050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41
750-4201 Accessory Kit for Americana Classic Pen $11.87
155-0405 Set of Bushings - Americana Classic $3.02
075-0402 S Size Drill Bit $10.09
050-4419 ParkerÂ® Refill $0.76
050-9175 Replacement Tubes - Americana $0.41
075-0105 O Size Drill Bit $7.58
750-4210 Accessory Kit for Americana Rollerball/Fountain Pen $9.08
050-9160 Replacement Tubes - Americana Pen $0.51
955-0502 Set of Bushings - Americana Pen $4.55
750-4205 Accessory Kit for American Pen $11.10
955-0104 Set of Bushings - Americana Pen Kit $5.04
050-9141 Replacement Tubes - Americana Pen Kit $0.51
750-4401 Accessory Kit for Slimline/Beaded Pen $7.06
950-3230 Set of Bushings - Beaded Pen, Slimline $4.03
071-0070 7mm Drill Bit $4.03
050-4406 Cross Type Refill $0.66
050-9005 Replacement Tubes - Beaded Pen, Slimline $0.41
750-4412 Accessory Kit for Broker Pen $14.13
050-4446 Set of Bushings - Broker Pen $4.03
075-0107 U Size Drill Bit $12.11
050-9412 Replacement Tubes - Broker Pen $0.31
750-4010 Accessory Kit for Cigar Pen $12.88
155-4101 Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen $4.03
075-1102 25/64 Drill Bit $10.09
050-9061 Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51
750-4500 Accessory Kit for Click Pen $10.61
155-4503 Set of Bushings - Click Pen $4.55
050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.46
750-4546 Accessory Kit for Combination Pen/Pencil $10.09
195-0100 3/8 Drill Bit $6.05
050-9202 Replacement Tubes - Pen/Pencil $0.41
750-4435 Accessory Kit for Deco European Pen $7.06
155-1100 Set of Bushings - Deco Euro $4.03
050-9130 European Pen Replacement Tubes $0.46
750-4100 Accessory Kit for European Pen $7.06
750-7090 Accessory Kit for Father Sing Desk Pen $7.06
155-0040 Set of Bushings - Father Sing's $4.03
750-0400 Accessory Kit for Father Sing $7.06
050-9131 Replacement Tubes - Father Sing $0.46
850-4040 Accessory Kit for Jr Gentlemens Ball Point Pen $20.71
050-4041 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $4.03
050-9041 Replacement Tubes for Pen - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $0.51
050-9042 Replacement Tubes for Pencil- Jr. Gent $0.51
750-4450 Accessory Kit for KC Twist Pen $7.06
950-3230 Set of Bushings - KC Twist Pen $4.03
750-4150 Accessory Kit for Mini European Pen $33.84
050-7041 Step Drill Bit $20.19
155-8101 Mandrel Points $14.13
050-9155 Replacement Tubes - Mini Euro $0.51
750-4474 Accessory Kit for Patriot Pen $9.08
050-4443 Set of Bushings - Patriot $4.03
050-9442 Replacement Tube - Patriot $0.41
050-8020 Set of Bushings - Pocket Pen $1.52
050-4481 Ink Refill - Pocket Pen $1.00
050-9004 Replacement tubes for several kits $0.21
750-4430 Accessory Kit for Presidential Pen $7.06
050-8430 Set of Bushings - Presidential Pen $4.03
050-9030 Replacement Tubes - Presidential Pen $0.46
050-9140 Replacement Tubes - Silver Bullet $0.46
750-4464 Accessory Kit for Soft Grip $7.06
050-4445 Set of Bushings - soft grip $4.03
050-9357 Replacement Tubes soft grip $0.51
750-5205 Accessory Kit for Americana Twist Pencil $12.63
155-5502 Set of Bushings - Americana Pencil $4.03
075-0202 Drill Bit - Americana Pencil $10.09
050-9141 Replacement Tubes - Americana Pencil $0.51
750-5007 Accessory Kit for Artist Sketch Pencil $11.62
050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03
050-5020 Color Pencil Leads 5.5mm $4.03
050-5003 4B Replacement Lead 5.6mm $3.02
050-5004 HB Replacement Lead 5.6mm $3.02
050-9008 Replacement Tubes $0.41
050-9301 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Nickel $2.53 
050-9302 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black $2.53 
050-9303 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Nickel $2.78 
050-9304 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black $2.78 
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 
050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03 
050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $3.03 
050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.03 
050-9309 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel $3.54 
050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black $3.54 


Mike & Linda


----------



## railrider1920

Thanks for volunteering to do this group buy. In your title it says "Aug 08". Does that mean the close date for making it into the group buy is the last day of Aug, sunday the 31st?
Are you only accepting Pay Pal? Or will you also take a money order if it is received by a certain date?

Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Mike, when will the buy end, I have a large show Friday Aug. 29th-Monday Sept. 1st and am sure I will need kits.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

*CSUSA Group Buy - Augst 08*



railrider1920 said:


> Thanks for volunteering to do this group buy. In your title it says "Aug 08". Does that mean the close date for making it into the group buy is the last day of Aug, sunday the 31st?
> Are you only accepting Pay Pal? Or will you also take a money order if it is received by a certain date?
> 
> Thanks


 


No, August 08 is the month it is started. That is just our way of knowing when the buy is happening for computer spread sheet. Sorry if this confuses anyone.  Also to make this easier we will accept only PayPal as we generally break the group buys up so that the people that order early do not have to wait on folks that are waiting on a pay check or a later date.

Linda & Mike


----------



## wdcav1952

Mike, I think you and Linda are crazy for doing this, but thank you!  I'll work up an order tomorrow.


----------



## mewell

wdcav1952 said:


> Mike, I think you and Linda are crazy for doing this, but thank you!  I'll work up an order tomorrow.



I'll second that - we'll work on an order and post it tomorrow.

Thanks Mike and Linda,
Mark


----------



## spitfire

When is this going to end?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

spitfire said:


> When is this going to end?


 
If this goes like the last buy we did, we will place about three orders with CSUSA.  That way the folks that put their order in early and those that have an upcoming show do not have to wait for all the orders to come in.  It is also much easier on us to do it this way than to try and sort out a 12k order. 

Mike


----------



## melogic

Hello Mike and Linda,
Thanks for putting this together. Too bad it was not a few weeks earlier as I just ordered about $500.00 worth of stuff from them a couple weeks ago.

Anyway, here is what I would like to purchase with insurance. Just send me a total and I will get the PayPal sent.

050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 *(5)*
050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 *(5)*
050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 *(10)*


----------



## rstought

Mike and Linda...

Many thanks for volunteering to head this up.

I would like the following:

050-0301 Rhodium - European $6.46 x 20 = $129.20
050-4062 Black Titanium - European $4.83 x 10 = $48.30

Pen Kits - 177.50
Shipping -    9.30
Insurance -  2.60
Subtotal - 189.40

PP (3%) -     5.68
PP         -      .31

Total     - 195.39


----------



## IPD_Mrs

melogic said:


> Hello Mike and Linda,
> Thanks for putting this together. Too bad it was not a few weeks earlier as I just ordered about $500.00 worth of stuff from them a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I would like to purchase with insurance. Just send me a total and I will get the PayPal sent.


 
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 *(5)*
050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 *(5)*
050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 *(10)*
** 
Pen Kits - 181.00
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 192.90
PP (3%) - 5.79
PP - .31

Total - 199.00


----------



## IPD_Mrs

rstought said:


> Mike and Linda...
> 
> Many thanks for volunteering to head this up.
> 
> I would like the following:


 
050-0301 Rhodium - European $6.46 x 20 = $129.20
050-4062 Black Titanium - European $4.83 x 10 = $48.30

Pen Kits - 177.50
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 189.40

PP (3%) - 5.68
PP - .31

Total - 195.39


----------



## jharvey1309

do these get shipped out to you then you ship from home?  I'm in Canada and always get nailed with duty from CSUSA but if the ships from your house I may be tad luckier.

Jonathan


----------



## IPD_Mrs

jharvey1309 said:


> do these get shipped out to you then you ship from home? I'm in Canada and always get nailed with duty from CSUSA but if the ships from your house I may be tad luckier.
> 
> Jonathan


 
The main shipment will come from CSUSA to us then broken down into your individual orders.  These are shipped from our hardware store which is a business address.  You might check with Geo in Winnipeg to see how his Post handled his shipments from us.

Mike


----------



## jskeen

Guys, 

Thanks for the work on this, just in the nick of time too 


050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50                                    2ea
050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67                      1ea
050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30                           2ea
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63                           2ea
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49                       1ea
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49                                   2ea
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37     1ea
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03             1pk of 5 sets
050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03              1pk of 5 sets

pen total    $141.43
S&I             $11.90
subtotal     $153.33

Paypal           $4.91

Grand total  $158.24


----------



## spitfire

050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07--QTY--5== $30.25
050-4147 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent $7.59--QTY--2== $15.18
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63--QTY--1== $10.63
050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87--QTY--2== $19.74
050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46--QTY--10==$4.60
050-9061 Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51--QTY--20==$10.20
050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit $3.79--QTY--3==$11.37
050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64--QTY--2==$9.28
050-4476 Chrome - Cigar Pen $4.75--QTY--2==$9.50
050-4017 10k Gold (plain clip) - Cigar Pen $4.55--QTY--2==$9.10
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03--QTY--1=3.03
050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03 --QTY--1==3.03
050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $3.03 --QTY--1==3.03
050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.03--QTY--1==3.03
050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03--QTY--1==4.03
050-9008 Replacement Tubes $0.41--QTY--5==2.05
050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46--QTY--5==32.30

Total===180.35
shipping===9.30
insurance===2.60
paypal fees===.31 + 5.77===6.08
grand total===$198.33
I hope this is right. let me know then I will send paypal, thanks


----------



## hebertjo

Thanks for doing the group buy!

050-5006 Artist's Sketch, Set of Bushings $4.03 (1)
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 (2)
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 (1)
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 (1)
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 (1)


Pen Kits  - 73.19
Shipping  - 9.30
Insurance - 2.15
Subtotal  - 84.64
PP (3%)   - 2.54
PP        - 0.31

TOTAL = $87.49

Please check my math!


----------



## philthephlier

*I'm in too!*

050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31            2X			$ 18.62
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87    2X                    $ 27.74
050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83          3X		           $ 20.49
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Kit $11.38      2X		      $ 22.78
050-4476 Chrome - Cigar Pen $4.75         		 5X			$ 23.75
								Total		              $113.38
								Ins.			       $   2.60
								Shipping		     $   9.30
								Sub total		     $125.28
				PayPal  $.31 + .03(125.28) =			     $    4.07
							Grand Total			    $129.35
Please send your PayPal user name so I can send you the funds.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

jskeen said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the work on this, just in the nick of time too
> 
> 
> 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 2ea
> 050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67 1ea
> 050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30 2ea
> 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 2ea
> 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 1ea
> 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 2ea
> 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37 1ea
> 050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 1pk of 5 sets
> 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03 1pk of 5 sets


 

Pen Kits - 141.43
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 153.33

PP (3%) - 4.60
PP - .31

Total - 158.24


----------



## IPD_Mrs

spitfire said:


> 050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07--QTY--5== $30.25 $30.35
> 050-4147 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent $7.59--QTY--2== $15.18
> 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63--QTY--1== $10.63
> 050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87--QTY--2== $19.74
> 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46--QTY--10==$4.60
> 050-9061 Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51--QTY--20==$10.20
> 050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit $3.79--QTY--3==$11.37
> 050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64--QTY--2==$9.28
> 050-4476 Chrome - Cigar Pen $4.75--QTY--2==$9.50
> 050-4017 10k Gold (plain clip) - Cigar Pen $4.55--QTY--2==$9.10
> 050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03--QTY--1=3.03
> 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.03 --QTY--1==3.03
> 050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $3.03 --QTY--1==3.03
> 050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.03--QTY--1==3.03
> 050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03--QTY--1==4.03
> 050-9008 Replacement Tubes $0.41--QTY--5==2.05
> 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46--QTY--5==32.30
> 950-9002No. 2 MT Pro Pen Mandrel $19.99


 
Pen Kits - 200.44
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 214.34

PP (3%) - 6.43
PP - .31

Total - 221.08


----------



## IPD_Mrs

hebertjo said:


> Thanks for doing the group buy!
> 
> 050-5006 Artist's Sketch, Set of Bushings $4.03 (1)
> 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 (2)
> 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 (1)
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 (1)
> 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 (1)


 

Pen Kits - 73.19
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.15
Subtotal - 84.64
PP (3%) - 2.54
PP - 0.31

TOTAL = $87.49


----------



## IPD_Mrs

philthephlier said:


> 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 2X            $ 18.62
> 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 2X $ 27.74
> 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83 3X         $ 20.49
> 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Kit $11.38 2X         $ 22.78 $22.76
> 050-4476 Chrome - Cigar Pen $4.75          5X            $ 23.75


 

Pen Kits - 113.36
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 125.26

PP (3%) - 3.76
PP - .31

Total - 129.33


----------



## ScribbleSticks

Here's my order:

10- 050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79
2 - 155-4503 Set of Bushings - Click Pen $4.55
2 - 050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.46
5 - 050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99
3 - 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46
1 - 050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03
2 - 050-9008 Replacement Tubes $0.41
3 - 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
3 - 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
3 - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39
2 - 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03

Item Total: $175.33
Shipping: $9.30
Insurance:$2.60
PayPal: $5.63
Grand Total: $192.86

Thanks for all your work on this!!


----------



## melogic

Mike and Linda,

If you wouldn't mind, send me your paypal information and I will get the money to you. Thanks again!

Disregard my above statement. I forgot about this new high tech site we have. I just noticed I had a private message. I checked it and guess what?

You guessed it................................ your money is being sent as we type.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

ScribbleSticks said:


> Here's my order:
> 
> 10- 050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79 - $37.90
> 2 - 155-4503 Set of Bushings - Click Pen $4.55 - $9.10
> 2 - 050-9170 Replacement Tubes - Click Pen $0.46 - $0.92
> 5 - 050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99 - $19.95
> 3 - 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 - $19.38
> 1 - 050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03 - $4.03
> 2 - 050-9008 Replacement Tubes $0.41 - $0.82
> 3 - 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 - $34.17
> 3 - 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 - $27.33
> 3 - 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 - $34.17
> 2 - 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03 - $8.06


 
Pen Kits - 195.83
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 207.73
PP (3%) - 6.23
PP - .31

Total - 214.27

Could not find where the error was.


----------



## mewell

Mike - Here 'tis ... Thanks very much!

Mark

064-0097  Havana Pen Box  4.29 x 10 = 42.90
050-4146  Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59  x 2 = 15.18
050-4188  Lotus Fountain   $43.31 x 1 = 43.31
050-4185  Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $45.59 x 1 = 45.59
050-4191  Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99 x 1 = 37.99
050-4194  Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $32.67 x 1 = 32.67

Kits - 217.64
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 229.54
PP (3%) - 6.89
PP - .31
--- Total 236.74


----------



## IPD_Mrs

mewell said:


> Mike - Here 'tis ... Thanks very much!
> 
> Mark
> 
> 064-0097 Havana Pen Box 4.29 x 10 = 42.90
> 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 x 2 = 15.18
> 050-4188 Lotus Fountain $43.31 x 1 = 43.31
> 050-4185 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $45.59 x 1 = 45.59
> 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99 x 1 = 37.99
> 050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $32.67 x 1 = 32.67


 
Pen Kits - 217.64
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 231.54
PP (3%) - 6.95
PP - .31

Total - 238.80


----------



## GoodTurns

Mike-
have you talked to them about discounts on the inlay kits?  I'd love to get my hands on some at a reduced rate!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

GoodTurns said:


> Mike-
> have you talked to them about discounts on the inlay kits? I'd love to get my hands on some at a reduced rate!


 

Jon,
I just got off the phone with them and I had them ask a supervisor and the answer was no.  I hate the fact that Ken no longer offers these.  So now you have to order them from CSUSA and then the box from Ken, or just say heck with it and order the Baron inlay kit and box from Ken!

Mike


----------



## mewell

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Insurance - 4.60



I thought of that at oh-dark-thirty this morning :yawn: I forgot to change the amount that I'd pasted from another's reply!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Monty

050-4156     Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent   Postable -   $9.50 -   3 -   $28.50       
050-0371    Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable   - $10.49 -   3 -   $31.47       
050-4177    Black   Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable -    $10.63 -   3 -   $31.89
 050-2330   Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable -   $21.43 -   1 -   $21.43       
050-4158    Titanium   Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable -    $13.67 -   1 -   $13.67       
050-0373    Rhodium Fountain   - Jr. Gent Postable -    $13.57 -   1 -   $13.57       
050-4179    Black   Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable -    $13.30 -   1 -   $13.30
 050-9159    Replacement   Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States -    $0.46 -   10 - $4.60       
  subtotal   - $158.43       
  shipping    -$9.30       
  ins    -$2.60       
  total - $170.33       
  PP   - $5.42       
  Grand Total   - $175.75


----------



## bruce119

050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (15) = $96.60
050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (10) = $64.60
050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 (50) = $23.00

pen kit total $184.20
shipping $9.30
insurance $2.60
Sub Totol $196.10
PP (3%) $5.88
PP.31 $0.31

Total $202.29

Check it I failed math in school

Thanks


----------



## RDH79

*GROUP BUY*

Mike and Linda,
Here is my order,
2--050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35 
2--050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07
2--050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87
2--050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31
2--050-4030 10k Fountain - Gentlemen's $13.67
2--050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87
4--050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79
4--050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit $3.57
2--050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit $4.98
4--050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99
4--050-0500 10k Gold - Father Sing Pencil Kit $4.55
1--850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $19.95
4--050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman$0.51                                                       4--050-9159 Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro$0.46
1--050-9131 Replacement Tubes - Father Sing $0.46
4--050-9041 Replacement Tubes for Pen - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $0.51

1--750-4500 Accessory Kit for Click Pen $10.61
Please send me the total so I send you the paypal payment. Thanks Again   Rich H.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Monty, Bruce and Rich I will verify your totals tomorrow as we just got in from the working all night on a flat order.

Mike & Linda


----------



## bitshird

050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain 2@ $17.67                           35.34
050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's 2@ $11.02                             22.04
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent  2@ $9.50                                  19.00
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable 1@ $10.63              21.26
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball 3@  $13.87                          41.61
050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball 2@  $24.70         49.40
050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's  1@ $16.71                           16.71
050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent 1@ $13.57                                    13.67
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain 1@ $29.26          29.26

050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens 2@ $14.06                             28.12
050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman $4.03                       4.03
050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman  4@ $0.51            2.04
050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03                                           4.03
050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03                  4.03
050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03                                    4.03
050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States  4@ $0.46       1.84

                                                                                                   298.51
                                                                                                      8.96
                                                                                                        .30
                                                                                                       9.30
                                                                                                    317.07
                                                                      insurance                     2.60
                                                                       total                       319.67

Mike and Linda thanks for running this buy when I actually had some money, please check my math, teaching Trig the last 2 days has fried my other brain cell, if it's correct PM or email me with PayPal info and we're good to go


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Monty said:


> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - $9.50 - 3 - $28.50
> 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - $10.49 - 3 - $31.47
> 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable - $10.63 - 3 - $31.89
> 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable - $21.43 - 1 - $21.43
> 050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - $13.67 - 1 - $13.67
> 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - $13.57 - 1 - $13.57
> 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable - $13.30 - 1 - $13.30
> 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States - $0.46 - 10 - $4.60


 

Pen Kits - 158.43
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 170.33
PP (3%) - 5.11
PP - .31

Total - 175.75


----------



## IPD_Mrs

bruce119 said:


> 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (15) = $96.60
> 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (10) = $64.60
> 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 (50) = $23.00


 

Pen Kits - 184.20
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 196.10
PP (3%) - 5.88
PP - .31

Total - 202.29


----------



## IPD_Mrs

RDH79 said:


> Mike and Linda,
> Here is my order,
> 2--050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35 - $16.70
> 2--050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07 - $12.14
> 2--050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 - $27.74
> 2--050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 - $18.62
> 2--050-4030 10k Fountain - Gentlemen's $13.67 - $27.34
> 2--050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87 - $19.74
> 4--050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79 - $15.16
> 4--050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit $3.57 - $14.28
> 2--050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit $4.98 - $9.96
> 4--050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99 - $15.96
> 4--050-0500 10k Gold - Father Sing Pencil Kit $4.55 - $18.20
> 1--850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $19.95 - $19.95
> 4--050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman$0.51 - $2.04
> 4--050-9159 Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro $0.46 - $1.84
> 1--050-9131 Replacement Tubes - Father Sing $0.46 - $0.46
> 4--050-9041 Replacement Tubes for Pen - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $0.51 - $2.04
> 1--750-4500 Accessory Kit for Click Pen $10.61 - $10.61


 
Pen Kits - 232.78
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 246.68
PP (3%) - 7.40
PP - .31

Total - 254.39


----------



## IPD_Mrs

bitshird said:


> 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain 2@ $17.67 35.34
> 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's 2@ $11.02 22.04
> 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent 2@ $9.50 19.00
> 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable 2@ $10.63 21.26
> 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball 3@ $13.87 41.61
> 050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball 2@ $24.70 49.40
> 050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's 1@ $16.71 16.71
> 050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent 1@ $13.57 13.67
> 050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain 1@ $29.26 29.26
> 
> 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens 2@ $14.06 28.12
> 050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman $4.03 4.03
> 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman 4@ $0.51 2.04
> 050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03 4.03
> 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03 4.03
> 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03 4.03
> 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States 4@ $0.46 1.84


 
Pen Kits - 296.41
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 310.31
PP (3%) - 9.31
PP - .31

Total - 319.93


----------



## jack barnes

Mike and Linda
If I'm not to late I'd like to make a order
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59 
050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37
050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31
050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 X 4
050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03
050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51 X 2


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Jack,
Not too late at all.  We will most likely place an order tomorrow or Saturday and then another one next week for those who want to get in on it later.   This way we are not dealing with one huge order.  

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

jack barnes said:


> Mike and Linda
> If I'm not to late I'd like to make a order
> 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
> 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43
> 050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit $7.59
> 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83
> 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $23.37
> 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31
> 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 X 4
> 050-4011 Set of Bushings - Panache $4.03
> 050-9017 Replacement Tubes - Panache $0.51 X 2


 
Pen Kits - 91.62
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 1.70
Subtotal - 102.62
PP (3%) - 3.08
PP - .31

Total - 106.01


----------



## marcruby

Here's my order.  You're efforts are always appreciated.

Marc

2  050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain @ $41.79 for $83.58
2  050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain @ $32.67 for $65.34
1  050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26
1  050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70
Total for pens = 175.88
Paypal = $.31 + $5.28 = $5.59

Shipping = $9.30
Insurance = $2.60

Grand Total $193.37


----------



## TBone

Mike,

Here's my order. Paypal upon confirmation.
Thanks for all your work.

*1 - *050-2325 Rho22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain @$23.37 *$23.37* 
*1* *- *050-4192 Rho/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain @$41.79 *$41.79* 
*1 *- 050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor @$4.03 *$ 4.03* 
*5* - 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball @$13.87 *$69.35* 
*2 - *050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain @$17.67 *$35.34* 
*5 - *050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States @$0.46 *$ 2.30* 
*1 - *050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel @$3.03 *$ 3.03* 
*1* - 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black @$3.03 *$ 3.03* 
*1 - *050-9309 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel @$3.54 *$ 3.54* 
*1 - *050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black @$3.54 *$ 3.54*
Subtotal $189.32 
Shipping $ 9.30 
Insurance$ 2.60 
Paypal $ 6.04 
Paypal $ 0.31 
Total *$207.57*


----------



## edman2

M&L,
Small order but it's all I need (read that, afford) right now!:biggrin:

050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99 - one please.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

marcruby said:


> Here's my order. You're efforts are always appreciated.
> 
> Marc
> 
> 2 050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain @ $41.79 for $83.58
> 2 050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain @ $32.67 for $65.34
> 1 050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $29.26
> 1 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70


 
Pen Kits - 202.88
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 216.78
PP (3%) - 6.50
PP - .31

Total - 223.59

I could not find where our differences were.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

TBone said:


> Mike,
> 
> Here's my order. Paypal upon confirmation.
> Thanks for all your work.
> 
> *1 - *050-2325 Rho22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain @$23.37 *$23.37*
> *1* *- *050-4192 Rho/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain @$41.79 *$41.79*
> *1 *- 050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor @$4.03 *$ 4.03*
> *5* - 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball @$13.87 *$69.35*
> *2 - *050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain @$17.67 *$35.34*
> *5 - *050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States @$0.46 *$ 2.30*
> *1 - *050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel @$3.03 *$ 3.03*
> *1* - 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black @$3.03 *$ 3.03*
> *1 - *050-9309 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel @$3.54 *$ 3.54*
> *1 - *050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black @$3.54 *$ 3.54*


 
Pen Kits - 189.32
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 201.22
PP (3%) - 6.04
PP - .31

Total - 207.57


----------



## IPD_Mrs

edman2 said:


> M&L,
> Small order but it's all I need (read that, afford) right now!:biggrin:
> 
> 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99 - one please.


 

Pen Kits - 37.99
Shipping - 4.75
Insurance - 1.70
Subtotal - 44.44
PP (3%) - 1.33
PP - .31

Total - 46.08


----------



## mewell

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Jack,
> Not too late at all.  We will most likely place an order tomorrow or Saturday <snip>
> 
> Mike & Linda



Mike - Don't forget that CSUSA isn't open on the weekend if you're planning on calling/faxing the order :wink:

Mark


----------



## ElMostro

Ok, here is my order.

3 - 050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.67  
3 - 050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30
3 - 050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87
5 - 050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07
5 - 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50
5 - 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63

Pen Kits   = 241.52
Insurance=     4.60
Shipping=       9.30
Paypal Fees = 7.56
TOTAL=      262.98

Please confirm my math and I will Paypal $ ASAP.  
Thanks again for doing this, Eugene.


----------



## panini

Loha Mike & Linda, 

I would like these:

050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70 x 4 =  $98.80
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 x 2 = $40.28
850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $19.95 x 1 = $19.95
050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51 x 4 = $2.04

Pen Kits – $167.07
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.60
Subtotal – $172.97
PP (3%) - $5.19

Total- $177.38


----------



## IPD_Mrs

ElMostro said:


> Ok, here is my order.
> 
> 3 - 050-4159 Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.67 - 41.01
> 3 - 050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30 - 39.90
> 3 - 050-4109 10k Fountain - Jr. Gent $9.87 - 29.91
> 5 - 050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07 - 30.35
> 5 - 050-4157 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $9.50 - 47.50
> 5 - 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 - 53.15
> 
> 10-050-9061 Replacement Tubes - Cigar Pen $0.51 (Late addition not part of total)
> 
> Please confirm my math and I will Paypal $ ASAP.
> Thanks again for doing this, Eugene.


 
Pen Kits - 241.82
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 255.72
PP (3%) - 7.67
PP - .31

Total - 263.70


----------



## IPD_Mrs

panini said:


> Loha Mike & Linda,
> 
> I would like these:
> 
> 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $24.70 x 4 = $98.80
> 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 x 2 = $40.28
> 850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $19.95 x 1 = $19.95
> 050-9205 Replacement Tubes - Gentlemen's, Statesman $0.51 x 4 = $2.04


 

Pen Kits – $167.07
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.60
Subtotal – $178.97
PP (3%) - $5.37
PP - 0.31

Total- $184.65


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> *mikemac*
> Hello....
> I'd like to order the following, please:
> 1x 050-2331 Rho/Black Titanium Ftn - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.81
> 5x 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $52.45
> 1x 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63


 
Pen Kits – $84.89
PP (3%) - $2.55
PP - 0.31

Total- $87.85

Shipping will be figured and charged once items are in stock and packaged.


----------



## panini

Aloha Mike and Linda,

PM me for paypal payment..


----------



## JAB1

*Order*

Hi....here is my order....thanks for your efforts....

2 X	050-0372			20.98
2 X	050-4178			21.26
2 X	050-4147			15.18
2 X	050-4106			12.14
2 X	050-4156			19.00
2 X	050-0371			20.98
2 X	050-4177			21.26
2 X	050-4146			15.18
2 X	050-2330			42.86
2 X	050-2332			35.26
3 X	050-4412			18.21
3 X	050-0307			27.33
2 X	050-4040			12.92
2 X	050-0376			21.26
1 X	050-4199			  4.03
1 X	050-4446			  4.03
1 X	050-4041			  4.03
					______
Subtotal					415.43

Shipping				    9.30
Insurance				    6.50
3% plus .31				  13.24
					_______
Grand total				444.47


Please verify totals and I will PayPal.....


----------



## killer-beez

Hey Mike & Linda,

Here is my order.  Please send total and I will pay via PayPal.  Thanks so much for your efforts.


050-0324 X       2     $40.28
050-0371 X	                         2     $20.98
050-2328 X  2     $35.26
050-2332 X 2     $35.26
050-4035 X	            1     $4.03
050-4156 X	                         2     $19.00
050-4177 X	            2     $21.26
050-4183 X	            2     $63.82
050-4198 X	                         1     $4.03
050-4460 X	                         4    $44.08
050-4623 X	                         2    $27.74
155-4101 X	                                      2     $8.06
	                                                                    Kit Cost	     $323.80


----------



## sdlewis

Thanks for organizing this group buy.  I only want a few items.  I hope its ok for a small order. Let me know the price and I will Pay Pal.  
 (2) x 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37  
 (1)    050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
 (1)    050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11  
 (1)    050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Jab1, Greg and Steve we will have your verified totals later today.  Just didn't want you to think we had forgotten you.

Mike & Linda


----------



## IPD_Mrs

JAB1 said:


> Hi....here is my order....thanks for your efforts....
> 
> 2 X 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 -$20.98
> 2 X 050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.63 $21.26
> 2 X 050-4147 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent $7.59 $15.18
> 2 X 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07 $12.14
> 2 X 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 $19.00
> 2 X 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 $20.98
> 2 X 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 $21.26
> 2 X 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 $15.18
> 2 X 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.43 $42.86
> 2 X 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 $35.26
> 3 X 050-4412 10k/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $6.07 $18.21
> 3 X 050-0307 Rhodium/Tactile Broker Pen Kit $9.11 $27.33
> 2 X 050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $6.46 $12.92
> 1 X 050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03 $4.03
> 1 X 050-4446 Set of Bushings - Broker Pen $4.03 $4.03
> 1 X 050-4041 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent Ballpoint $4.03 $4.03
> 
> 
> Please verify totals and I will PayPal.....


 
The 10KJr. Gent Ballpoints you used the price of the Rhodium Jr. Gent Ballpoints.  Not too sure which you wanted so I used the item number instead of the price.  This is why it is best to cut and paste the complete line.

Pen Kits – $294.65
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $4.60
Subtotal – $308.55
PP (3%) - $9.26
PP - 0.31

Total- $318.12


----------



## IPD_Mrs

killer-beez said:


> Hey Mike & Linda,
> 
> Here is my order. Please send total and I will pay via PayPal. Thanks so much for your efforts.
> 
> 
> 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 X 2 $40.28
> 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 X 2 $20.98
> 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.63 X 2 $35.26
> 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 X 2 $35.26
> 050-4035 Set of Bushings - Gentlemen's, Statesman $4.03 X 1 $4.03
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 X 2 $19.00
> 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 X 2 $21.26
> 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $31.91 X 2 $63.82
> 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03 X 1 $4.03
> 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02 X 4 $44.08
> 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 X 2 $27.74
> 155-4101 Set of Bushings - Cigar Pen $4.03 X 2 $8.06


 
Pen Kits – $323.80
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $5.55
Subtotal – $338.65
PP (3%) - $10.16
PP - 0.31

Total- $349.12


----------



## IPD_Mrs

sdlewis said:


> Thanks for organizing this group buy. I only want a few items. I hope its ok for a small order. Let me know the price and I will Pay Pal.
> (2) x 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37 $46.74
> (1) 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03
> (1) 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11
> (1) 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39


 
Pen Kits – $71.27
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.15
Subtotal – $82.72
PP (3%) - $2.48
PP - 0.31

Total- $85.51


----------



## TJS

*Pen buy*

Mike and Linda,
I would like to participate, thanks.

5 of 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50
5 of 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
5 of 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
5 of 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59
5 of 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46
20 of 050-3160 Velvet Pen Bag $0.79
5 of 050-0064 SchmidtÂ® Rollerball Refill $3.02

Items: 223.25
Shipping: 9.30
Insurance: 4.60
Subtotal: 237.15
PayPal: 7.42
Total: $244.57

Thanks,
Tom Stauder
Columbia, MO


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I just did some checking after looking at the Labor Day Sale at CSUSA.

The Imperial pen kits are on sale at 20% off, which is no big deal until your realize that you get an additional 25% off when you order over 100 kits of any pens in your order. We have already sent the first order into CSUSA so if you are in Group One this discount will not apply.

Here are the item numbers and prices for those who would like to get in on this.
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50

Mike


----------



## Munsterlander

Thanks Mike and Linda - here's what I'd like to order:

050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 x 5 = $47.50
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 x 5 =  $52.45
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 x 1 = $21.43
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 x 1 = $17.63
050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $8.35 x 3 = $25.05
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 x 3 = $41.61
050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 x 3 = $27.93
050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 x 1 = $30.39
050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 x 2 = $22.78
050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 x 2 = $18.22
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 x 2 = $22.78
750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66 x 1 = $15.66
050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03 x 1 = $4.03
050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 x 2 = $0.92
050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03 x 1 = $4.03
050-9021 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Emperor $0.61 x 1 = $0.61
050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 x 1 = $0.41

Pen Kits & Accessories:  $353.43
Shipping:  $9.30
Insurance:  $5.55
Subtotal:  $368.28

PP 3%:  $11.05
PP:  $0.31
Total:  $379.64

Hopefully I did the math right.  Thanks!


----------



## Texatdurango

I would like to take advantage of the extra discounts on the Imperial kits and order the following:

2 ea 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29 = $60.58
5 ea 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56 = $187.80
2 ea 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Ti Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44 = $50.88
2 ea 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Ti Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50 = $63

Kits = 362.26
Ins = 5.55
S/H - 9.30

Sub total = 377.11
Paypal = $11.62
Total = 388.73

If this is how you see it, please drop me a PM with your paypal account and I’ll pay up.

Thanks,
George

On EDIT:

Please add:
1ea 050-4198 set of bushings
5ea 050-9020 extra tube sets


----------



## marcruby

Argh!!!

Get me one of each of the Imperials.  I think that comes to 124.49 + 15.95 in handling charges.  No chance you could wait and ship everyting together (assuming that everything will fit in on box), is there.

Anyway, PM me with the damages.  You know how good my math skills are.

Marc

Added - put in a set of bushings and adjust prices accordingly -- thanks!!



MLKWoodWorking said:


> I just did some checking after looking at the Labor Day Sale at CSUSA.
> 
> The Imperial pen kits are on sale at 20% off, which is no big deal until your realize that you get an additional 25% off when you order over 100 kits of any pens in your order. We have already sent the first order into CSUSA so if you are in Group One this discount will not apply.
> 
> Here are the item numbers and prices for those who would like to get in on this.
> 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
> 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56
> 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
> 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50
> 
> Mike


----------



## BruceK

I would  like to try the imperials....

One each of the following:
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50
050-4198 Set of bushings, Imperial 

and finally
050-9020 extra tubes (6) for the imperial.
Let me know the final total.
Thanks!


----------



## RDH79

For the price I have to try them 

One each of the following:
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50
050-4198 Set of bushings, Imperial 

and add 4 extra tubes 
Send me total   Thanks Rich H.


----------



## rcarman

too good to pass up.
050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
050-9020 1 set extra tubes  for the imperial - $0.61
050-4220 Titanium -(2) Americana Pen Kit - $13.14
050-0303 Rhodium -(2) Americana Pen Kit - $13.98

I believe that is 72.14 please confirm and send invoice for Paypal.  thanks.
PM sent as well as this post.


----------



## NorCal

Sorry I said I'd have this last night.  I was up late working on the math (and my head hurts).

*Pen Kits:*
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $25.44 (x5)=$127.20
050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit  $11.39 (x1) 
050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit     $9.11 (x1)
050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 (x1)
050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit     $6.83 (x3)= $20.49
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 (x3) =$60.42
050-4460 Titanium Rollerball Gentlemen's Pen $11.02 (x3)=$33.06
050-4146 Copper Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $7.59 (x5)=$37.95
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $6.07  (x10)=$60.70   
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $9.50 (x3)=$28.50
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $10.49 (x3)=$31.47
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $10.63 (x3)=$31.89

*Pencil Kits:*
050-0377 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Pencil Kit $13.67 (x3)=$41.01
050-4546 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07 (x3)=$18.21
050-5015 Toolbox Pencil Kit $6.07 (x3)=$18.21
050-5007 10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit  $6.46 (x1) 
050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit  $6.46 (x1)
050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit  $6.46 (x1)

*Accessories:*
050-4198 Set of Bushings $4.03 (x1)
195-3564 35/64 Drill Bit w/ 1/2 shaft $10.61 (x1)
155-5100 Set of Bushings Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $4.99
050-4498 Set of Bushings  Toolbox Pencil $3.99
050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03 (x1)
050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings  $4.03 (x1)
050-4011 Set of Bushings $4.03 (x1)
050-4035 Set of Bushings  Statesman $4.03 (x1)
 050-4037 Set of Bushings Jr Gentlemen's II $4.03 (x1)

*"Anything Else You Want" Category:* (I was unclear about the 25% discount on these items so I did not make the discount.)
196-0125 1 Quart Waterlox  $20.79 (x1)
045-0040 Liberon 0000 Steel Wool $5.99 (x3)=$17.97
415-0200 2" Artisan Disc Holder $8.99       
415-0300 3" Artisan Disc Holder  $9.99
993-2080 2" 80 Grit  $2.25
993-2150 2" 150 Grit $2.25
993-2240 2" 240 Grit $2.25
993-2400 2" 400 Grit $2.25
993-3080 3" 80 Grit  $2.99 
993-3150 3" 150 Grit $2.99
993-3240 3" 240 Grit $2.99         
993-3400 3" 400 Grit $2.99 
355-1899 Bowl/Platter KC Wire Burners $11.99
457-0100 Copper $8.50           
457-0200 Brass $10.50         
457-0300 Aluminum $7.50
152-1500 Quick NCF Accelerator $11.99
07-1032   1/16" Crown Narrow Parting Tool $29.99
379-2005 Pen Drilling Vise $39.99

Pen Kits & Accessories:  $807.34
Shipping:  $9.30
Insurance:  $10.30
Subtotal:  $826.94

PP 3%:  $24.81
PP:  $0.31
* Total:  $852.06*

Any problems with the math let me know.  After doing this for just one order let me just say God Bless you for taking the time to do this and going through dozens of orders.  Great deal and I've been eying some of these more expensive pen kits for a while.


----------



## Jim Smith

Please add my order to the list.

Quant Model Description

3 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 total $22.77
1 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
3 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 ($1.38)
1 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14


1 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03
2 050-9020 Replacement Tubes - Imperial $0.61 $1.22
3 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $90.87

Base amount    $139.44
Shipping            $ 9.30
Insurance          $ 2.60
PayPal Charges   $ 4.85
Total Price       $156.20


Thanks. I will pay via PayPal when you advise me.

Jim Smith
Conyers, Georgia


----------



## IPD_Mrs

TJS said:


> Mike and Linda,
> I would like to participate, thanks.
> 
> 5 of 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 - $47.50
> 5 of 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 - $52.45
> 5 of 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 - $53.15
> 5 of 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 - $37.95
> 5 of 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 - $2.30
> 20 of 050-3160 Velvet Pen Bag $0.79 - $15.80
> 5 of 050-0064 SchmidtÂ® Rollerball Refill $3.02 - $15.10
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom Stauder
> Columbia, MO


 
Pen Kits – $224.25
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $4.60
Subtotal – $238.15
PP (3%) - $7.14
PP - 0.31

Total- $245.60


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Munsterlander said:


> Thanks Mike and Linda - here's what I'd like to order:
> 
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 x 5 = $47.50
> 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 x 5 = $52.45
> 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $21.43 x 1 = $21.43
> 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 x 1 = $17.63
> 050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $8.35 x 3 = $25.05
> 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $13.87 x 3 = $41.61
> 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $9.31 x 3 = $27.93
> 050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 x 1 = $30.39
> 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 x 2 = $22.78
> 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 x 2 = $18.22
> 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 x 2 = $22.78
> 750-4427 Zen Pen Accessory Kit $15.66 x 1 = $15.66
> 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03 x 1 = $4.03
> 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 x 2 = $0.92
> 050-4199 Set of Bushings Jr. Emperor $4.03 x 1 = $4.03
> 050-9021 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Emperor $0.61 x 1 = $0.61
> 050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $0.41 x 1 = $0.41
> 
> Hopefully I did the math right. Thanks!


 
Pen Kits – $353.43
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $5.55
Subtotal – $368.28
PP (3%) - $11.05
PP - 0.31

Total- $379.64


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Texatdurango said:


> I would like to take advantage of the extra discounts on the Imperial kits and order the following:
> 
> 2 ea 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29 = $60.58
> 5 ea 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56 = $187.80
> 2 ea 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Ti Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44 = $50.88
> 2 ea 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Ti Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50 = $63
> 1ea 050-4198 set of bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03 - $4.03
> 
> 5ea 050-9020 extra tube sets - Imperial $0.61 - $3.05
> 
> If this is how you see it, please drop me a PM with your paypal account and I’ll pay up.
> 
> Thanks,
> George


 
Pen Kits – $369.34
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $5.55
Subtotal – $384.19
PP (3%) - $11.53
PP - 0.31

Total- $396.03


----------



## IPD_Mrs

marcruby said:


> Argh!!!
> 
> Get me one of each of the Imperials. I think that comes to 124.49 + 15.95 in handling charges. No chance you could wait and ship everyting together (assuming that everything will fit in on box), is there.
> 
> Anyway, PM me with the damages. You know how good my math skills are.
> 
> Marc
> 
> Added - put in a set of bushings and adjust prices accordingly -- thanks!!


 
Marc,
What we will do is hold up shipping on your first order and add these to it.  Here is your additional totals.  PM me if you have any questions.
Mike

Pen Kits – $124.79
Shipping - $0
Insurance - $.95
Subtotal – $125.74
PP (3%) - $3.77
PP - 0.31

Total- $129.82


----------



## IPD_Mrs

BruceK said:


> I would like to try the imperials....
> 
> One each of the following:
> 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
> 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56
> 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
> 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50
> 050-4198 Set of bushings, Imperial - $4.03
> 050-9020 extra tubes (6) for the imperial. $0.61 - $3.66
> Let me know the final total.
> Thanks!


 
Pen Kits – $132.48
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.60
Subtotal – $144.38
PP (3%) - $4.33
PP - 0.31

Total- $149.02


----------



## IPD_Mrs

RDH79 said:


> For the price I have to try them
> 
> One each of the following:
> 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
> 050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $37.56
> 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
> 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain - $31.50
> 050-4198 Set of bushings, Imperial $4.03
> 050-9020 extra tubes (4) for the imperial. $0.61 - $2.44
> 
> Send me total Thanks Rich H.


 
Pen Kits – $131.26
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.60
Subtotal – $143.16
PP (3%) - $4.30
PP - 0.31

Total- $147.77


----------



## IPD_Mrs

rcarman said:


> too good to pass up.
> 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03
> 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $30.29
> 050-9020 1 set extra tubes for the imperial - $0.61
> 050-4220 Titanium -(2) Americana Pen Kit - $13.14
> 050-0303 Rhodium -(2) Americana Pen Kit - $13.98
> 
> I believe that is 72.14 please confirm and send invoice for Paypal. thanks.
> PM sent as well as this post.


 
Pen Kits – $62.05
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.15
Subtotal – $73.50
PP (3%) - $2.21
PP - 0.31

Total- $76.01


----------



## Al_T

Thank you so much for doing this. Here is my order.

2 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 Total $19.00
3 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 Total $31.47
2 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 Total 21.26
2 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit $6.83 Total 13.66
1 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
1 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
1 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
6 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 Total $2.76
1 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03

Sub Total 136.79
Shipping      9.30
Insurance    2.60
PP fee         4.46
Total      $153.15

Please make sure my figures are right and give me confirmed Total. 

Thanks, 

Alan


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> *Rudy Vey*
> 2 Statesman Jr Fountain Pen, Rhodium/Black Ti, #050-2331 $21.81 - $43.62
> 10 Statesman Jr Rollerball, Rhodium/Black Ti, #050-2332 $17.63 - $176.30
> 2 Retro Fountain pen, Rhodium, #050-4626 $17.67 - $35.34
> 10 Penmakers choice blanks, "Toucan", Jumbo, #479-1005 $3.43 - $34.30
> 10 Celluloid blanks, "Jersey", 7/8", #050-0163 #3.43 - $34.30


 

Pen Kits – $323.86
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $5.55
Subtotal – $348.71
PP (3%) - $10.16
PP - 0.31

Total- $359.18


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Jim Smith said:


> Please add my order to the list.
> 
> Quant Model Description
> 
> 3 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 total $22.77
> 1 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
> 3 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 ($1.38)
> 1 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
> 1 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03
> 2 050-9020 Replacement Tubes - Imperial $0.61 $1.22
> 3 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $90.87
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will pay via PayPal when you advise me.
> 
> Jim Smith
> Conyers, Georgia


 
Pen Kits – $139.44
Shipping - $9.30
Insurance - $2.60
Subtotal – $151.34
PP (3%) - $4.54
PP - 0.31

Total- $156.19


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Al_T said:


> Thank you so much for doing this. Here is my order.
> 
> 2 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 Total $19.00
> 3 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 Total $31.47
> 2 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 Total 21.26
> 2 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit $6.83 Total 13.66
> 1 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball - $25.44
> 1 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
> 1 050-4037 Set of Bushings - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $4.03
> 6 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 Total $2.76
> 1 050-4198 Set of Bushings - Imperial, Lotus $4.03
> 
> Please make sure my figures are right and give me confirmed Total.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan


 
Pen Kits - 136.79
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 148.69
PP (3%) - 4.46
PP - .31

Total - 153.46


----------



## IPD_Mrs

NorCal said:


> Sorry I said I'd have this last night. I was up late working on the math (and my head hurts).
> 
> *Pen Kits:*
> 050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $25.44 (x5)=$127.20
> 050-4427 10k Gold Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 (x1)
> 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $9.11 (x1)
> 050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.39 (x1)
> 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $6.83 (x3)= $20.49
> 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $20.14 (x3) =$60.42
> 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball Gentlemen's Pen $11.02 (x3)=$33.06
> 050-4146 Copper Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $7.59 (x5)=$37.95
> 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $6.07 (x10)=$60.70
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $9.50 (x3)=$28.50
> 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $10.49 (x3)=$31.47
> 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball Jr Gentlemen's II $10.63 (x3)=$31.89
> 
> *Pencil Kits:*
> 050-0377 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Pencil Kit $13.67 (x3)=$41.01
> 050-4546 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07 (x3)=$18.21
> 050-5015 Toolbox Pencil Kit $6.07 (x3)=$18.21
> 050-5007 10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (x1)
> 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (x1)
> 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit $6.46 (x1)
> 
> *Accessories:*
> 050-4198 Set of Bushings $4.03 (x1)
> 195-3564 35/64 Drill Bit w/ 1/2 shaft $10.61 (x1)
> 155-5100 Set of Bushings Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $5.04
> 050-4498 Set of Bushings Toolbox Pencil $4.03
> 050-5006 Set of Bushings $4.03 (x1)
> 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings $4.03 (x1)
> 050-4011 Set of Bushings $4.03 (x1)
> 050-4035 Set of Bushings Statesman $4.03 (x1)
> 050-4037 Set of Bushings Jr Gentlemen's II $4.03 (x1)
> 
> *"Anything Else You Want" Category:* (I was unclear about the 25% discount on these items so I did not make the discount.)
> 196-0125 1 Quart Waterlox $21.00 (x1)
> 045-0040 Liberon 0000 Steel Wool $6.05 (x3)=$18.15
> 415-0200 2" Artisan Disc Holder $9.08
> 415-0300 3" Artisan Disc Holder $10.09
> 993-2080 2" 80 Grit $2.01
> 993-2150 2" 150 Grit $2.01
> 993-2240 2" 240 Grit $2.01
> 993-2400 2" 400 Grit $2.01
> 993-3080 3" 80 Grit $2.76
> 993-3150 3" 150 Grit $2.76
> 993-3240 3" 240 Grit $2.76
> 993-3400 3" 400 Grit $2.76
> 355-1899 Bowl/Platter KC Wire Burners $12.11
> 457-0100 Copper $8.59
> 457-0200 Brass $10.61
> 457-0300 Aluminum $7.58
> 152-1500 Quick NCF Accelerator $12.11
> 07-1032 1/16" Crown Narrow Parting Tool $30.29
> 379-2005 Pen Drilling Vise $25.00 (used)
> 
> 
> Any problems with the math let me know. After doing this for just one order let me just say God Bless you for taking the time to do this and going through dozens of orders. Great deal and I've been eying some of these more expensive pen kits for a while.


 
Pen Kits & Accessories: $780.35
Shipping: $9.30
Insurance: $9.35
Subtotal: $799.00

PP 3%: $23.97
PP: $0.31
*Total: $823.28*


----------



## SteveH

Mike & Linda

I would like to be included with the following:

1 x 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63=17.63

2 x 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07=12.14

1 x 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49=10.49

2 x 050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87=19.74

1 x 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57=13.57

6 x 050-4201 10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit $3.99=23.94

1 x 750-4201 Accessory Kit for Americana Classic Pen $11.87=11.87

Kit Total=109.38

Shipping=9.30

Insurance=2.60

Subtotal=121.28

PayPal=4.16

Grand Total = 125.44

Thanks so much

Steve


----------



## dntrost

If I am not too late
Please add:

1 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
5 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 Total $47.50
5 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 Total $52.45
3 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 Total $1.38

Subtotal  116.47
Shipping 9.30
Insurance 2.60
PP fee 4.46
Total   132.83
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

SteveH said:


> Mike & Linda
> 
> I would like to be included with the following:
> 
> 1 x 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63=17.63
> 2 x 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $6.07=12.14
> 1 x 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49=10.49
> 2 x 050-4108 10k Gold Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $9.87=19.74
> 1 x 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57=13.57
> 6 x 050-4201 10k Gold Americana Classic Pen Kit $3.99=23.94
> 1 x 750-4201 Accessory Kit for Americana Classic Pen $11.87=11.87
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Steve


 
Pen Kits - 109.38
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 121.28
PP (3%) - 3.64
PP - .31

Total - 125.23


----------



## IPD_Mrs

dntrost said:


> If I am not too late
> Please add:
> 
> 1 850-4151 Accessory Kit for Jr Statesman Pen II (Jr. Gent/Retro) $15.14
> 5 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 Total $47.50
> 5 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49 Total $52.45
> 3 050-9159 Replacement Tubes - Jr. Gent/Jr. Retro/Jr. States $0.46 Total $1.38
> 
> Thanks for doing this!


 
Pen Kits - 116.47
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 128.37
PP (3%) - 3.85
PP - .31

Total - 132.53


----------



## MoreCowBell

I have a last minute order if I make the dead line.

Pen Kits:
1 x 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99  = 37.99
1 x 050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39  = 30.39

2 x 050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35  = 16.70
2 x 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06  = 28.12

3 x 050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07  = 20.10
2 x 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49  = 20.98

2 x 050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $8.35  = 16.70



2 x 050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78  = 17.56
3 x 050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64  = 13.92

4 x 050-4001 10k Gold Beaded Pen Kit $3.46  = 13.84
4 x 050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79  = 15.16

2 x 050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $6.46  = 12.92
2 x 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63  = 21.26

4 x 050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit $3.99  = 15.96
2 x 050-4546 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07  = 12.14



Pencil Kits:
2 x 050-5001 10k Gold - Beaded Pencil Kit $4.18  = 8.36
2 x 050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99  = 7.98

1 x 750-4546 Accessory Kit for Combination Pen/Pencil $10.09


"Anything Else You Want" Category:
1 x 050-1061 Bottle Stopper Mandrel  $7.99  = 7.99
2 x 320-0100 Large Cardinal Miniature Birds (pkg of 2)    $1.99  = 3.98
1 x 320-0200 Small Cardinal Miniature Birds (pkg of 6)    $3.99  = 3.99
1 x 402-1000 Small Colored Miniature Birds (pkg 6)    $3.99  = 3.99
1 x 986-1500 Birdhouse Ornament Plans Set of 4    $4.99  = 4.99
2 x 050-1056 Light Pull    $2.99  = 5.98
1 x 155-2101 Mandrel and Bushing    $3.99  = 3.99


----------



## ChrisZ

I would like to place an order if I can make the deadline.

Europeans

5x  050-4100 10k Gold kit - 3.99
5x  050-4165 Satin Nickel - 3.99
4x  050-0301  Rhodium     - 6.46

Jr. Gents- Postable

4x  050-4106 10k gold kit-  - 6.07
2x  050-0371  Rhodium Kit   - 10.49

Fountain Pens

Jr. gents II  postable
1x  050-4108  10k Gold kit   - 9.87
1x  050-0373  Rhodium      - 13.57

Jr Statesmen II

1x 050-2325  Rhod/ gold    - 23.27
1x 050-2327  rhod/titanium  -21.81

1x 050-9307                       -3.03
1x 155-1100  Bushings         - 4.03


Thanks again and let me know the Total and will paypal you immediately.

Chris


----------



## mewell

Mike - Per my PM, please add the following to my order...

050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 x 2 = 15.18
050-4148 Copper Fountain -Jr. Gent Postable $11.39 x 1 = 11.39
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 x 2 = 19.00
050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67 x 1 = 13.67
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 x 1 = 10.63
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30 x 3 = 39.90
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57 x 2 = 27.14
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 x 3  = 52.89
050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.81 x 3 = 65.43
050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 x 2 = 60.78
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $31.20 x 2 = 62.40 <=== Not sure on this cost.
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $30.00 x 2 = 60.00 <=== Not sure on this cost, either.

Kits - 438.31
Shipping - Combined W/1st Order
Insurance - 3.80 ( total value both orders 655.95 insurance 8.40 - 4.60 paid w/1st )
Subtotal - 442.11 
PP (3%) - 13.27
PP - .31
--- Total 455.69


----------



## mick

Mike and Linda,
I'd like the following:

1 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02
1 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06

1 050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71
1 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47

2 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
2 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63

2 050-0374 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.57
2 050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30

2 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37

Kits....................201.98
Shipping.................9.30
Subtotal..............211.28
Paypal....................6.67
Insurance................4.60
Total...................222.55

Thanks for doing this!
Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs

MoreCowBell said:


> I have a last minute order if I make the dead line.
> 
> Pen Kits:
> 1 x 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $37.99 = 37.99
> 1 x 050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 = 30.39
> 2 x 050-4020 10k Rollerball - Gentlemen's $8.35 = 16.70
> 2 x 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06 = 28.12
> 3 x 050-4107 10k Rollerball - Jr. Gent $6.07 = 20.10
> 2 x 050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent $10.49 = 20.98
> 2 x 050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $8.35 = 16.70
> 2 x 050-0390 Rhodium - Cigar Pen $8.78 = 17.56
> 3 x 050-4477 Copper - Cigar Pen $4.64 = 13.92
> 4 x 050-4001 10k Gold Beaded Pen Kit $3.46 = 13.84
> 4 x 050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit $3.79 = 15.16
> 2 x 050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $6.46 = 12.92
> 2 x 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $10.63 = 21.26
> 4 x 050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit $3.99 = 15.96
> 2 x 050-4546 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit $6.07 = 12.14
> Pencil Kits:
> 2 x 050-5001 10k Gold - Beaded Pencil Kit $4.18 = 8.36
> 2 x 050-5500 10k Gold Click Style $3.99 = 7.98
> 1 x 750-4546 Accessory Kit for Combination Pen/Pencil $10.09
> "Anything Else You Want" Category:
> 1 x 050-1061 Bottle Stopper Mandrel $7.99 = $8.07
> 2 x 320-0100 Large Cardinal Miniature Birds (pkg of 2) $2.01 = 4.02
> 1 x 320-0200 Small Cardinal Miniature Birds (pkg of 6) $4.03 = 4.03
> 1 x 402-1000 Small Colored Miniature Birds (pkg 6) $4.03 = 4.03
> 1 x 986-1500 Birdhouse Ornament Plans Set of 4 $5.04 = 5.04
> 2 x 050-1056 Light Pull $3.02 = 6.04
> 1 x 155-2101 Mandrel and Bushing $4.03 = 4.03


 
The everything else items had to have 1% added to cover the cost of insurance to us.

Pen Kits - 355.43
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 5.55
Subtotal - 370.28
PP (3%) - 11.11
PP - .31

Total - 381.70


----------



## IPD_Mrs

ChrisZ said:


> I would like to place an order if I can make the deadline.
> 
> Europeans
> 5x 050-4100 10k Gold kit - 3.99 - $19.95
> 5x 050-4165 Satin Nickel - 3.99 - $19.95
> 4x 050-0301 Rhodium - 6.46 - $25.84
> Jr. Gents- Postable
> 4x 050-4106 10k gold kit- - 6.07 - $24.28
> 2x 050-0371 Rhodium Kit - 10.49 - $20.98
> Fountain Pens
> Jr. gents II postable
> 1x 050-4108 10k Gold kit - 9.87
> 1x 050-0373 Rhodium - 13.57
> Jr Statesmen II
> 1x 050-2325 Rhod/ gold - 23.37
> 1x 050-2327 rhod/titanium -21.81
> 1x 050-9307 -3.03
> 1x 155-1100 Bushings - 4.03
> 
> Thanks again and let me know the Total and will paypal you immediately.
> 
> Chris


 
Pen Kits - 186.68
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.60
Subtotal - 198.58
PP (3%) - 5.96
PP - .31

Total - 204.85


----------



## IPD_Mrs

mewell said:


> Mike - Per my PM, please add the following to my order...
> 
> 050-4146 Copper Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $7.59 x 2 = 15.18
> 050-4148 Copper Fountain -Jr. Gent Postable $11.39 x 1 = 11.39
> 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $9.50 x 2 = 19.00
> 050-4158 Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.67 x 1 = 13.67
> 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63 x 1 = 10.63
> 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30 x 3 = 39.90
> 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57 x 2 = 27.14
> 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Statesman Postable $17.63 x 3 = 52.89
> 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $21.81 x 3 = 65.43
> 050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $30.39 x 2 = 60.78
> 050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain $31.50 x 2 = 63.00
> 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $30.29 x 2 = 60.58
> 
> Corrected the Imperial prices which were posted on page four of the thread.  :wink:


 
Kits - 439.59
Shipping - Combined W/1st Order
Insurance - 3.80 ( total value both orders 655.95 insurance 8.40 - 4.60 paid w/1st )
Subtotal - 443.38 
PP (3%) - 13.30
PP - .31

Total 456.99


----------



## IPD_Mrs

mick said:


> Mike and Linda,
> I'd like the following:
> 
> 1 050-4460 Titanium Rollerball - Gentlemen's $11.02
> 1 050-0396 Rhodium Rollerball - Gentlemens $14.06
> 1 050-4461 Titanium Fountain - Gentlemen's $16.71
> 1 050-0397 Rhodium Fountain - Gentlemen's $17.47
> 
> 2 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.49
> 2 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable $10.63
> 2 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain Jr. Gent $13.57
> 2 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent $13.30
> 2 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain - Jr. Statesman Postable $23.37
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this!
> Mike


 
Pen Kits - 201.98
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 4.60
Subtotal - 215.88
PP (3%) - 6.48
PP - .31

Total - 222.67


----------



## IPD_Mrs

curlymaplefan said:
			
		

> Hey Mike
> 
> 1 050-4037 BUSHING 4.03
> 2 050-4106 JR GENT 6.07
> 2 050-4156 JR GENT 9.50
> 2 050-4100 EURO 3.99
> 2 050-4120 EURO 5.70
> 3 050-4401 SLIMLINE 3.19
> 3 050-4400 SLIMELINE 3.19
> 3 050-4441 SLIMELINE 3.19
> 
> 1 Pack of slimeline tubes I didn't see it on the list if not ok
> 050-9005 Replacement Tubes - Beaded Pen, Slimline $0.41
> 
> let me know the total and I will pay via paypal
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


 
Pen Kits - 83.67
Shipping - 9.30
Insurance - 2.15
Subtotal - 95.12
PP (3%) - 2.85
PP - .31

Total - 98.28


----------



## mick

2  050-0374 Rhodium Fountain - Jr Gent $13.57
2  050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr Gent $13.30
Mike I mistakenly ordered non posting pens on the above kits. What I meant to order was:
2  050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
2  050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30

If it's not too late I'd like to change these. If you've already placed the order it's ok as I usually have both kinds on hand. Some folks like the posting , others don't!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

mick said:


> 2 050-0374 Rhodium Fountain - Jr Gent $13.57
> 2 050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr Gent $13.30
> Mike I mistakenly ordered non posting pens on the above kits. What I meant to order was:
> 2 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.57
> 2 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain - Jr. Gent Postable $13.30
> 
> If it's not too late I'd like to change these. If you've already placed the order it's ok as I usually have both kinds on hand. Some folks like the posting , others don't!


 
No problem that was an easy fix.


----------



## BigShed

Is this Group Buy still open, if so I would like to order some Jr Gents, please let me know.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

BigShed said:


> Is this Group Buy still open, if so I would like to order some Jr Gents, please let me know.


 
It is closed sorry.  We took orders for  15 days.


----------



## JAB1

Any idea when order 3 will go out?  Thanks, and again, many thanks for taking on this task......Allan


----------



## IPD_Mrs

JAB1 said:


> Any idea when order 3 will go out?  Thanks, and again, many thanks for taking on this task......Allan



Everything has now been ordered for the rest of the participants.

Mike & Linda


----------



## marcruby

You guys are INCREDIBLE!!!

Marc



MLKWoodWorking said:


> Everything has now been ordered for the rest of the participants.
> 
> Mike & Linda


----------



## melogic

Mike & Linda,
Thanks so much for doing this. Everything arrived today I will open the box later and check them out.

Thanks again!


----------



## ScribbleSticks

All my goodies arrived today, too. Thanks for hosting this group buy!!
Best Wishes,


----------



## rstought

Got mine today, too.  Many thanks for taking this on...


----------



## Monty

Mine arrived today also.


----------



## Russianwolf

So Crazy Couple (anyone, or anytwo for that matter, that volunteers to do a GB is at least a little crazy) 

What kinda damage did you guys do to CSUSA's inventory. Let's see some ballpark numbers of how many kits you ordered for this buy.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Russianwolf said:


> So Crazy Couple (anyone, or anytwo for that matter, that volunteers to do a GB is at least a little crazy)
> 
> What kinda damage did you guys do to CSUSA's inventory. Let's see some ballpark numbers of how many kits you ordered for this buy.



And now you want to make more work for us by counting?  This means we will have to take our shoes and socks off cauz it be way mor than nine.:biggrin:

We will get totals later this week.  Can't do it tonight as we are having dinner with the Bluesman!!!:biggrin:  Then we have to sort the order that arrived today and get it shipped.  Of course you are more than welcome to go through all the orders and add them up.

Mike


----------



## bitshird

Mike and Linda, Thank you so much for promoting this group buy, I just got my package, and it's great,


----------



## Jim Smith

Mike and Linda,  

Please add my thanks to the growing list of folks that were lucky enough to participate in this group buy.  I know it must have been a terrific amount of work sorting all this out, but please know that it is very much appreciated.  My package came today and I can't wait to dig in to all the goodies:biggrin:

Take care and thanks again.

Jim Smith


----------



## RDH79

Many Thank You's from me too. Was at a show today and done fair even though it rained. Came home to a box from the postman. Like Christmas in Oct.  Thanks Again Rich H.


----------



## rcarman

*Thanks*

Got my order today.  Many Thanks.


----------



## Al_T

Mike, Linda, I just wanted to say thanks for your hard work. I received my package today.


----------



## Rudy Vey

Got mine yesterday, too. Thank you. And I must say, it was very good packed, I liked that you wrapped the acrylics in newspaper.


----------



## philthephlier

*order received*

Thanks MLK.  Everything arrived as ordered.


----------



## jack barnes

Recieved my package today and wish to thank you for doing this.

Jack


----------



## ChrisZ

Mike & Linda Great Job and Thanks so much for dealing with this major task.


----------



## marcruby

Everything arrived in good health.  You guys have been fantastic!!


----------



## sdlewis

Thanks for taking the time out of your day to organize the group buy.  I just received my package today.  Can not wait to make some saw dust.  Thanks again
       Steve


----------



## mick

Mike, Linda, 
I'll echo what everyone else is saying. Thanks again for doing this. Got my stuff yesterday!


----------



## mewell

Linda & Mike - Thanks for all you hard work on this. The UPS man arrived this afternoon with all our stuff. We _*REALLY*_ appreciate the work you went to and want to give you a huge thumbs up! Dawn and I would love to buy you two a cool one. :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## panini

Mike n Linda, Got my stuff in the mail...The service aand awesome hard work is well appreciated.


----------



## NorCal

Got my box today minus the two BO items.  I'm very excited to work on some of these.  One question, the Titanium and Blk Titanium Jr Gent II look totally different in color.  One is the silver color I expected but the other is a brass color.  Is that right?

I was thinking maybe even they got mixed up at the manufacturer.  Does anyone have a finished version of each for me to look at?  On the CS USA site I'm not sure which ones are pictured.

This is NOT a complaint.  I've just not used these kits before and I am not familiar with them.

THank You!


----------



## Monty

NorCal said:


> Got my box today minus the two BO items.  I'm very excited to work on some of these.  One question, the Titanium and Blk Titanium Jr Gent II look totally different in color.  One is the silver color I expected but the other is a brass color.  Is that right?



Paul,
The black titanium has a blackish silver look while the regular titanium looks like gold. Take a look at titanium nitride coated drill bits...they look gold colored.


----------



## NorCal

Great.  Thank you


----------



## bruce119

Mike, Linda

Just want to check and make sure you got my PM about the B.O. black Artist Sketch Pencils.

Thanks
Bruce
.
.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Bruce,
I went ahead and ordered the chrome for you.  I had hoped that they would of had new information with this weeks update from Taiwan but it is still in limbo.  Even if they had info that it was going on the water next week it would have still been a month out.

Mike


----------



## bruce119

Thanks Mike

That is fine. 

I know when I called CSUSA it sounded like there was something wrong with one of the parts and it was going to take a wile to fix it.

Thank you for all your hard work.
Bruce
.
.


----------



## dntrost

Mike, Linda,
Got my package today thanks so much. Now that I have power, after IKE I can get to work.  I tell you what that was my first hurricane and hopefully my last!


----------

